# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  طب العيون((كتب الكترونية للتحميل مجانا))

## هيثم الفقى

*العصبية فى مجال طب العيون* 

*25 حالة من حالات الأمراض / التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسى / ط م/
ocular motility for self-tests. بصري على الحركة الذاتية للاختبارات.* 


*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8285928/Neuro-ophthalmology.exe.html*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

امراض العين الذاتى

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8286088/OcularpathologyIII.exe.html*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

Ocular and neuroanatomy mcqs
* 100 MCQs في العين والتشريح العصبي للMRCOphth الجزء الأول.* 

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8286196/Ocularandneuroanatomymcqs.exe.html*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

* وصلات مفيدة لطلبة الطب والمقيمين في السنة الأولى :* 
*http://www.redatlas.com/** - The Red Atlas is an online atlas of ophthalmology.**http://www.redatlas.com/** -- أطلس الأحمر هو الأطلس على الانترنت طب وجراحة العيون.** This website was started by Alexander Walsh, MD when he was a resident. وقد بدأ هذا الموقع من قبل الاسكندر والش ، دكتوراه في الطب عندما كان مقيما فيها. Dr. Walsh is now a retina faculty at The Doheny Eye Institute. الدكتور وولش الآن لأعضاء هيئة التدريس في شبكية العين ودوهيني المعهد. With hundreds of photos, this is the best online atlas. مع مئات من الصور ، وهذا هو أفضل الأطلس على الانترنت.* 
*www.medrounds.org/ocular-pathology-study-guide/2005/10/anatomy-of-eye-study-guide-for.html** - Dr. Ben Glasgow's eye anatomy study guide is the most comprehensive eye anatomy resource on the internet and is essential for all medical students and first year residents.**www.medrounds.org/ocular-pathology-study-guide/2005/10/anatomy-of-eye-study-guide-for.html** -- قال الدكتور عمر بن غلاسكو في دراسة تشريح العين دليل هو الأكثر شمولا تشريح العين الموارد على شبكة الانترنت وضروري لجميع طلاب الطب والمقيمين في السنة الأولى.** Increase your knowledge of basic anatomy before starting your residency. زيادة معرفتك التشريح الأساسية قبل بدء إقامتك.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*www.missionforvisionusa.org/anatomy/2005/10/eye-anatomy-human.html** -- هذا الإصدار من الدكتور غلاسكو في تشريح العين يعتبر موردا غير المسددة لطلاب الطب.* 
*www.medrounds.org/refract/menu.htm** - The refracting and retinoscopy tutorial is an online educational resource by Todd Zarwell, OD.**www.medrounds.org / ينكسر / menu.htm** -- والأنكسار وretinoscopy هو البرنامج التعليمي على الانترنت الموارد التعليمية التي تود Zarwell ، والتطوير التنظيمي.** I highly recommend this tutorial for all first year residents. أنا أوصي هذا البرنامج التعليمي لجميع المقيمين في السنة الأولى.* 
*forums.studentdoctor.net/forumdisplay.php?f=47** – Do you have questions about ophthalmology that you may not feel comfortable asking your faculty or colleagues?**forums.studentdoctor.net / forumdisplay.php؟ و = 47** -- هل لديك تساؤلات حول أمراض العيون التي قد لا تشعر بالراحة بسؤال أعضاء هيئة التدريس أو من زملائه؟** Then go to this online discussion forum to ask your question. ثم انتقل إلى هذا المنتدى على شبكة الإنترنت لمناقشة أسأل سؤالك. This is the most popular ophthalmology discussion forum on the Internet. هذا هو الاكثر شعبية في العيون منتدى للمناقشة على شبكة الانترنت. During match day, this forum will have hundreds of readers every hour! خلال يوم المباراة ، وسوف يكون هذا المنتدى مئات من القراء في كل ساعة!* 
*www.kellogg.umich.edu/theeyeshaveit/** - This is an excellent basic online textbook of ophthalmology for medical students.**www.kellogg.umich.edu/theeyeshaveit/** -- وهذا هو ممتازة الأساسية على الانترنت من الكتب المدرسية لطلاب الطب وطب العيون.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

www.medrounds.org/ophthalmology-board-review/exam/ - This is an online study tool for board review. www.medrounds.org/ophthalmology-board-review/exam/ -- وهذا هو على الانترنت الدراسة أداة لاستعراض متنها. This is a work in progress that will allow self-testing and studying for the boards and OKAP. هذا هو العمل في التقدم الذي سيسمح الاختبار الذاتي ، ودراسة لوحات وOKAP. 
http://www.eyepodvideo.org/ – A growing archive of narrated surgical and clinical videos for reference and download. http://www.eyepodvideo.org/ -- تنامي أرشيف أشرطة الفيديو الجراحية والسريرية وروى لمرجعية وتنزيل. These videos are formatted for use with Apple's iTunes, QuickTime, and video iPod. أشرطة الفيديو هذه يتم تنسيقها من أجل استخدام مع أبل اي تيونز ، كويك تايم ، وفيديو آي بود. 
www.medrounds.org/cataract-surgery-greenhorns/ - _Cataract Surgery for Greenhorns_ by Thomas Oetting, MS, MD is an online textbook for young cataract surgeons. www.medrounds.org/cataract-surgery-greenhorns/ -- _الكاتاراكت لGreenhorns_ توماس Oetting ، ماجستير ، دكتوراه في الطب هو كتاب مختصر لجراحي الكاتاراكت الشباب. There are over two hours of surgical videos to help surgeons learn the basics of cataract surgery. هناك أكثر من ساعتين من أفلام الفيديو الجراحية لمساعدة الجراحين على تعلم أساسيات جراحة الساد. 
www.medrounds.org/optics-review/ - Essential Optics Review for the Boards is written by Mark Wilkinson, OD at the University of Iowa. www.medrounds.org/optics-review/ -- البصريات مراجعة ضرورية لوحات من تأليف مارك ويلكنسون ، والتطوير التنظيمي في جامعة ولاية ايوا. This online e-book will soon be available in book form and provides a complete review of optics fundamentals for the boards. هذا الكتاب الإلكتروني على الإنترنت وستتاح قريبا في شكل كتاب ، ويقدم استعراضا كاملا للبصريات الأسس لوحات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

webeye.ophth.uiowa.edu/eyeforum/ - EyeRounds.org was created by Andrew Doan, MD, PhD during his residency at the University of Iowa. webeye.ophth.uiowa.edu / eyeforum / -- EyeRounds.org تم إنشاؤها بواسطة اندرو دوان ، دكتور ، دكتوراه خلال إقامته في جامعة ولاية ايوا. It is an internally peer-reviewed website for the publishing of ophthalmic case reports. وهو داخليا لاستعراض الأقران موقع الكتروني لنشر تقارير عن الحالة في طب العيون. 
http://asseenfromhere.com/ - Founded by Josh Young, MD at New York University, this website provides ophthalmology journal clubs via Podcast. http://asseenfromhere.com/ -- التي أسسها جوش يونغ ، دكتوراه في الطب في جامعة نيويورك ، وهذا الموقع يوفر النوادي مجلة طب العيون عبر البودكاست. 
www.aao.org/yo/ - A website from the American Academy of Ophthalmology dedicated to serving the interests of the Young Ophthalmologist. www.aao.org/yo/ -- موقع على الانترنت من الأكاديمية الأميركية لطب العيون ومكرسة لخدمة مصالح طبيب العيون الشاب. 
www.nei.nih.gov/neitrials/all-alpha.aspx - Review the major clinical trials in ophthalmology. www.nei.nih.gov / neitrials / جميع alpha.aspx - -- استعراض تجارب سريرية كبيرة في مجال طب العيون. This provides a good review before board examinations. هذا يقدم استعراضا جيدا قبل الامتحانات متنها. 

*Websites of general interest* *المواقع الإلكترونية للمصلحة العامة* 
webeye.ophth.uiowa.edu/dept/Websites/eyeres.htm - Page of Eye Care Resources on the Internet maintained at the University of Iowa. webeye.ophth.uiowa.edu / قسم / / مواقع eyeres.htm -- صفحة من موارد الرعاية العين على شبكة الإنترنت يحتفظ بها في جامعة ايوا. 
www.aao.org/aao/news/eyenet/ - An online version of the American Academy of Ophthalmology EyeNet magazine. www.aao.org/aao/news/eyenet/ -- قالت النسخة الإلكترونية من الأكاديمية الأميركية لطب العيون EyeNet مجلة. 
www.medrounds.org/protect-your-sight/ - _Protect Your Sight_ by James Folk, MD and Mark Wilkinson, OD is an online e-book and printed book written for patients and doctors who treat patients with macular degeneration. www.medrounds.org/protect-your-sight/ -- _حماية بصرك_ جيمس الشعبية ، العضو المنتدب ومارك ويلكنسون ، والتطوير التنظيمي على الانترنت هو الكتاب الإلكتروني والكتاب المطبوع يكتب للمرضى والأطباء الذين يعالجون مرضى الضمور البقعي. 
www.medrounds.org/glaucoma-guide/ - _A Patient's Guide to Glaucoma_ by Emily Greenlee, MD, John Fingert, MD, PhD and Young Kwon, MD, PhD is an online e-book being published one chapter at a time to help patients and doctors learn about the latest advancement, management, and treatment for glaucoma. www.medrounds.org/glaucoma-guide/ _--_ قال _المريض دليل الزرق_ من قبل إميلي غرينلي ، دكتوراه في الطب ، وجون Fingert ، دكتور ، دكتوراه ، وكوون يونغ ، دكتور ، دكتوراه على الانترنت هو الكتاب الإلكتروني ويجري نشر فصل واحد في وقت واحد لمساعدة المرضى والأطباء التعرف على أحدث التقدم ، والإدارة ، وعلاج الزرق.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*-----------------------------------------------------
1- Abd El-Haleem eAtlas OF Ophthalmology ( exe file )
( Internet connection is needed for using the atlas )**

File size : 27.3 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ALLEXYXS
-----------------------------------------------------
2- Abd El-Haleem eAtlas OF Ophthalmology Extra pics ( Read-Only PowerPoint file )
( NO internet connection is needed for using the atlas )

File size : 74.2 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RLMKAIEH
-----------------------------------------------------
3- Collection Of Clinical Opthalmology slides

File size : 37.5 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FBH38OXT
-----------------------------------------------------
4- Dr. Osama Shalaby Clinical CD ( Macromedia flash files )

File size : 39.5 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BL6G6AOZ
-----------------------------------------------------
5- Ophthalmology Atlas ( PowerPoint )

File size : 33.1 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NJEB6SOW
-----------------------------------------------------
6- Textbook Of Clinical Ophthalmology ( PDF file )

File size : 37.2 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7QN7V6NT
-----------------------------------------------------
7- Clinical Slides Of Opthalmology ( Macromedia flash file )

File size : 9.1 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TXODJFWD
-----------------------------------------------------
8- Kanski Atlas Of Ophthalmology

File size : 34.8 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NIEAROQT
-----------------------------------------------------
9- Oral questions for Dr. Abd El-Baset El Naggar ( Word ******** )

File size : 169 Kb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q1WL9T5H
-----------------------------------------------------
10- Eye Exam ( PowerPoint )

File size : 974 Kb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GGJXFLXX
-----------------------------------------------------
11- How To Sheet ( Word ******** )

File size : 167 Kb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I1FA5STP
-----------------------------------------------------
12- Dr. Yaser records for sheet & clinical ophthalmology

File size : 27.6 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XASMIMS3
-----------------------------------------------------
13- Dr. Yasser's Book ( المذكرة )

File size : 45.5 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D5ZMT3YB
-----------------------------------------------------
14- Dr. Yasser's Recorded lectures

This 2 CDs contain 84:47 hours of voice representing the full copy of ophthalmology course by Dr.Yaser Suliman (year 2001) in 56 tapes.

Index :

1===>5 Eye lids
5===>11 Conjunctiva
11===>13 Lacrimal apparatus
13===>19 Cornea
20===>26 Lens
26===>28 Iris and ciliary body
28===>33 Glucoma
33===>38 Retina and optic nerve
39===>41 Eye injuries
42===>46 Errors of refraction
47===>49 Squint
49===>50 Neuro-ophthalmology
50===>51 Orbit +Collective topics
52===>55 Revision + Additions
56 Anatomy of the lens

CD1 ( Eye lid - conjunctiva - Lacrimal apparatus - Cornea - Cataract - Iris ) :

Part 1 :
File size : 99 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O01QB6A1

Part 2 :
File size : 99 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VSBJ9ZP0

Part 3 : 
File size : 99 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VW16VFL0

Part 4 :
File size : 99 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U15ESG1Y

Part 5 :
File size : 99 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7LIQKG6B

Part 6 :
File size : 99 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1HMFF3HQ

Part 7 :
File size : 17 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SXJ74TWZ


CD2 ( Glaucoma - Retina & Optic n. - Eye injuries - Errors of refraction - Strabismus - Neuro Ophthalmology ) :

Part 1 :
File size : 99 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8RTD4UBF

Part 2 :
File size : 99 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NGXTFSXT

Part 3 :
File size : 99 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JBJ2R7TV

Part 4 :
File size : 99 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NVBMHYK9

Part 5 :
File size : 99 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7IJX6JN1

Part 6 :
File size : 99 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z9UMAPSL

Part 7 :
File size : 34.3 Mb
File type : WinRar archive
Download link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VV6MHA10*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

http://www.4shared.com/file/65464653.../__online.html

----------


## هيثم الفقى

http://www.mediafire.com/?dj5vzknjvky

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=left] 
كتاب الساحة البصرية visual field 


Field of Vision: A Manual and Atlas of Perimetry is written by Jason J.S. Barton, a neurologist/neuro-ophthalmologist and Michael Benatar, a clinical neurologist, in response to a correctly perceived need. The book begins with a chapter on the importance and principles of perimetry and the normal visual field. This is followed by chapters on the functional anatomy of the visual system and the techniques for performing perimetry in the office and at the bedside. The final two didactic chapters detail the use of the two most important instruments: the Goldmann perimeter and the Humphrey automated field analyzer. After the five didactic chapters, there is an impressive 120 case atlas complete with relevant histories, neuroimaging, and detailed explanations of the pathophysiology of the visual field disturbances. All of the major disorders that cause visual field disturbances are covered by this beautiful atlas. - Martin A. Samuels, MD
Neurologist-in-Chief, Brigham and Women's Hospital Boston, MA

NO PASSWORD
LINK

http://rapidshare.com/files/12206847..._Perimetry.rar
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*important ophthalmology books* 
some important ophth books
http://tinyurl.com/347wjm

----------


## أم خطاب

اعجبني الطرح 

العينان كان يسميهم رسول الله الحبيبتان

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكرا لمروركم الكريم زميلتى / أم خطاب*

----------

